# lab results



## srcrystal (Aug 3, 2011)

Hello..new to the board..here are the 2 results that concern me..
thyroglobilin panel <0.2 ng.ml <35
anti TPO microsomal 49 H iu/ml <35
thanks for any help in understanding these results...
srcrystal


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

srcrystal said:


> Hello..new to the board..here are the 2 results that concern me..
> thyroglobilin panel <0.2 ng.ml <35
> anti TPO microsomal 49 H iu/ml <35
> thanks for any help in understanding these results...
> srcrystal


Welcome!

Thyroglobulin is negligable but these things do wax and wane and it is hard to catch them at their worst behaviour!

Here is some info for just Thyroglobulin. If the above was Thryoglobulin Ab, you would have to look that up separately.

http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/tab/test

TPO Ab should be negative, 0
http://www.medlabs.com.jo/docs/Leaflet-17.pdf
(The normal thyroid has TPO but should not have antibodies to TPO)

And presence of TPO Ab suggests many things which require further testing to rule in or out.

TPO Ab
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003556.htm

What is your status? Do you think you have thyroid disease or do you know you have it and if so, what?


----------



## srcrystal (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks for the quick response... just getting started with this thyroid issue..I've been negative on all the regular test...so had discussions to get more detailed test done..
I guess my next step is to see a specialist ...
I was on Armour with not much results ... now on Nature Throid 60mg 4 times daily.
Thanks again for all your help...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

srcrystal said:


> Thanks for the quick response... just getting started with this thyroid issue..I've been negative on all the regular test...so had discussions to get more detailed test done..
> I guess my next step is to see a specialist ...
> I was on Armour with not much results ... now on Nature Throid 60mg 4 times daily.
> Thanks again for all your help...


You are on 240 mgs of NatureThroid per day? What do your most resent lab results and ranges look like? TSH, FREE T3 and FREE T4? Please furnish the ranges.


----------



## srcrystal (Aug 3, 2011)

Good Morning
Here are the other test results

T4 free 1.5 ng/dl 0,9-2.1
T3 Total 133 ng/dl 80-200
T3 free 3.5 pg/ml 2.5-4.3
T3 reverse 55 ng.dl 11-32

Thank you for helping me understand these test results..
srcrystal


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

srcrystal said:


> Good Morning
> Here are the other test results
> 
> T4 free 1.5 ng/dl 0,9-2.1
> ...


On the day you get your labs; do you take your Armour before or after your blood draw. Just need to know to get correct assessment.

Since the "new" filler, I have to take after the blood draw, otherwise my FT3 is through the roof. I take Armour at 5:30 AM and nearly always get blood draw @ 9:30 AM.. Since it peaks in 4 hours; OMG!! One time the FT3 was 705. And even the doc could see that no way was I hyper.

So, however you do it is fine with me, I just need to know what you did on the day of these labs.

What brought the question to the fore is that your FT3 is barely above the mid-range (3.4) of the range provided by your lab. Since you are on 240 mgs. of Armour, one would expect to see that higher. FT4 is automatically damped down when taking any T3 and is not cause for concern.

And, Your TSH is where?

Even your Total 3 is below the mid-range and w/rT3 above the range, I am thinking also that an antibody or immunoglobulin is blocking the receptor site.

And are you using estrogen?
Both pregnancy and estrogen administration were associated with increases in serum reverse T3 concentrations presumably because of their ability to augment thyroxine binding globulin synthesis.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/sites/entrez?cmd=retrieve&db=pubmed&list_uids=191466&dopt=Abstract


----------



## srcrystal (Aug 3, 2011)

Good Morning..
Thanks again for responding so quickly...
I did the blood test fasting without taking Armour
HSH <0.07 UIU/ML 0.27-4.20
I'M ONLY ON 3 NATURETHROID DAILY... sorry for the confusion..
Went I took the blood test, I was on Armour..
Hoping Naturethroid will give me better results.
thank you again...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

srcrystal said:


> Good Morning..
> Thanks again for responding so quickly...
> I did the blood test fasting without taking Armour
> HSH <0.07 UIU/ML 0.27-4.20
> ...


So, you did not take NatureThroid prior to the test? If that is the case, your FT3 most likely would be a bit higher and the numbers look pretty good actually. I do find that most of us feel best w/FT3 at about 75% of the range given by your lab.

How do you feel? That is the most important criteria?


----------



## srcrystal (Aug 3, 2011)

Hello
And I'm not on estrogen..
thanks....


----------



## srcrystal (Aug 3, 2011)

Hello
Thank you for all your helpful comments... 
I still feel pretty tired... one additional possibility is T3...in pill form... 
thanks..


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

srcrystal said:


> Hello
> Thank you for all your helpful comments...
> I still feel pretty tired... one additional possibility is T3...in pill form...
> thanks..


It would be wise to have your ferritin checked.

Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better) http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm


----------

